# Finally found out why I'm finding so many Bricks.



## Mailman1960 (Aug 4, 2021)

There from the road they used. Under them is layer of gravel dirt and more gravel. The one that cracked open is like a fossil. I could build a garage with all of the ones here.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 4, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> There from the road they used. Under them is layer of gravel dirt and more gravel. The one that cracked open is like a fossil. I could build a garage with all of the ones here.


What is debossed on the brick? I can't see it all. I am running into a lot of PECK brick in one site I'm on.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What is debossed on the brick? I can't see it all. I am running into a lot of PECK brick in one site I'm on.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Your brick made me remember the movie WILLOW with Val Kilmer (Madmartigan) and Warwick Davis (Willow Ufgood) and Madmartigan calls Willow a PECK and Willow says don't call me that and Madmartigan says PECK, PECK, PECK, PECK....  Ha Ha Ha, talk about a B movie. I wonder what old Val thinks of that movie today?


----------



## Truth1253 (Aug 4, 2021)

Are you pulling them up or are you just breaking through for a target. Or there’s always keeping them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What is debossed on the brick? I can't see it all. I am running into a lot of PECK brick in one site I'm on.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


My guess is these are just common Bricks  ,probably just used for a temporary road at the burn dump I'm at. There are hundreds of them, but just random numbers and letters. I believe this one is a paver.Its funny we are paving our alleys in town and we get grant money as long the middle is done with pavers, so it can drain better. With every thing being paved there's a big problem with flooding,


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 4, 2021)

Truth1253 said:


> Are you pulling them up or are you just breaking through for a target. Or there’s always keeping them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since I'm at a burn dump metal, Bricks even bones helped shield glass from the intense heat. So when I find things along that line I look around the area real good .


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 4, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> My guess is these are just common Bricks  ,probably just used for a temporary road at the burn dump I'm at. There are hundreds of them, but just random numbers and letters. I believe this one is a paver.Its funny we are paving our alleys in town and we get grant money as long the middle is done with pavers, so it can drain better. With every thing being paved there's a big problem with flooding,


I found the one cracked in half interesting.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 4, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Since I'm at a burn dump metal, Bricks even bones helped shield glass from the intense heat. So when I find things along that line I look around the area real good .


The Bricks are buried 6-8 inches of dirt


----------

